# Camp road plowing pricing



## Joks79 (Nov 8, 2013)

What would be a good price to plow a camp road that is a mile long? I will try to describe it the best I can. The road is in the snow belt in the UP of Michigan. The first .8 miles are wide with plenty of room for snow. The last .2 near the camp is narrow and twisty. The road is dished most of the way vs crowned. By this time of the year the banks are about 4' high. I plow with a 9'2" Boss V. I also have to plow the camp yard. 

This is for a friend so I don't want to charge too much, but it also has to be worth my time. This is my second winter plowing it. It takes anywhere from 2-3 hours to plow it and its about 20 minutes from my house. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

do you want to do pricing per visit/push or seasonal or per event/storm?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

$27.89 payup


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

1 case of Grain Belt premium, per push
(long necks)...


----------



## Joks79 (Nov 8, 2013)

BC Handyman;1747414 said:


> do you want to do pricing per visit/push or seasonal or per event/storm?


Per push price.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

2-3 hrs to plow, what's you time worth?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm sticking to $27.89


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Sounds like a helluva job - then the friendship thing --- what have you charged? You say its the second year...

Joe D makes it simple - what is your time worth?

And it sounds like a challenging push with some stress on your equip.

What about asking him what he thinks it is worth and let him know it's a tough time.


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

2-3 hrs is way past just doing it for a friend for me. Give them a fair price at your hourly rate. You are cutting into your income by 2-3 hours ever storm by doing it. Or suggest he buy a plow. It is up to you. I have some family that I started doing 25 years ago for free and I am still doing it for free because they expect it. 
Any way 2-3 hours $200-$300


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

I understand the friendship thing and have done similar things. What you really have to consider is how much it is going to cost you for getting towed out of there in case of a breakdown. Those guys with log skidders are a mercenary bunch with few friends


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Joks79;1746773 said:


> This is for a friend so I don't want to charge too much, but it also has to be worth my time. This is my second winter plowing it. It takes anywhere from 2-3 hours to plow it and its about 20 minutes from my house.
> 
> Thanks for the help.





SnoFarmer;1747444 said:


> 1 case of Grain Belt premium, per push
> (long necks)...





Sawboy;1749345 said:


> I'm sticking to $27.89


x2, I stay, 
1 case of Grain Belt premium, per push.

Do you engage in "camp" activities?

Why am I giving such a low low price?
"This is for a friend so I don't want to charge too much."


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

2 or 3 hours? Seriously? Is it a skidder trail, or a road?
If I am going to pound my rig a mile into the woods for 3 hours, then my friend will have to put friendship aside. @ 3 hours, I would need 350 bucks, minimum. 100 per hour and 50 for gas.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

Older post but what the hell. IMO $100 minimum per push with a 12" limit. Anything after that is another push. 3-4hrs? What are you doing, taking a nap? Even with 12" with just a straight blade you can punch in and out in under 10 minutes. I have a couple roads i do that are this long and keeping the banks back can be a chore but if you push back early in the yr and keep them back when you do get a big storm you should not have too many problems. Punching into the banks to leave a void helps in the spring too. This gives a place for the snow to dump off the blade and for water to run to in a thaw. Use the thaws to your advantage. Load the truck heavy and go in for a couple hrs and shove everything back as far as possible. I just punched all my banks back the other day when it rained here. For you plowing the tight end of the road you might better find holes to shove the snow into and or shove it all out to a spot where you have more room to work with.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

tell him to buy a tractor and put a blower on it and youll run it!


----------



## GA73 (Feb 6, 2006)

2-3 hours to due a mile and a camp area? i have a couple camps i plow with a mile road and am never more then a hour. often much less
i charge $100 per time $50 more if we get a good dumper.
i lost a buddies road last week after i broke my plow. it cost him $500 for a chained up backhoe to open the road back up. took the guy 5 hours of hammering on that hoe to open it


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

3 hours: So you go 1767' in an hour? That's 29.4' in a minute.
2 hours: 2650'/hour or 44.2'/minute.
Sometimes it's a matter of looking at the area first. And by the way it sounds, he needs to keep better care of his road. That would make it easier for him and you. It would give him a better end product. A few quick trips back and forth in the spring or fall with a drag harrow or even a disk plow would do wonders. You could also lower your shoes an inch or so and tell him it is what it is. If it really takes you 2-3 hours you may be doing something wrong. How many passes are you doing? Again, sometimes it's a matter of looking at a site first.
Maybe you are using the wrong truck? Chevy and Fords are slow but really? Maybe too many pee breaks?
And it he is a friend and the road isn't used that much, it's the last thing you do.


----------

